# Mini Wyld Bomb



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hat's off to the target....

9101 7850 9140 1109 4932 XX

:dunno:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought CP was on strike Craig. Can't wait to see who this up north bomb hits


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

if it's not for me I don't care.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> I thought CP was on strike Craig. Can't wait to see who this up north bomb hits


They still are.... I have my ways LOL LOL


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> They still are.... I have my ways LOL LOL


Sneaky canadiens!

Someone's shipping for you....I know of a certain ZK that's been know to lend a hand with shipping.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> Sneaky canadiens!
> 
> Someone's shipping for you....I know of a certain ZK that's been know to lend a hand with shipping.


Actually this time, it's not... LOL, but yeah I could have done that too...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> They still are.... I have my ways LOL LOL


The Canuckians find their ways around everything...


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Sled dog bomb!!!!!!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I think Craig crossed the border and mailed his bomb from the states!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> I think Craig crossed the border and mailed his bomb from the states!


Would they even give Craig a passport to cross the border??? :dunno:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> They still are.... I have my ways LOL LOL


Pink Pony?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Would they even give Craig a passport to cross the border??? :dunno:


Unfortunately for the Americans.... Yes they did LOL


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn man!? Carrier pigeon??


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Another mercenary bomb.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

These independent factions are so unpredictable!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Then independent factions are the best, we slide under the radar and hit when least expected. We are the snipers, allert, patient and always looking for new targets.

Can't wait to see who you took out Craig!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Polar bear bomb?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Remember, this is just a small firecracker....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

How does that differ from any other Canadian bomb?

opcorn:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> How does that differ from any other Canadian bomb?
> 
> opcorn:


Yeah... eh!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Craig I <3 you!

Will you have a Pink Pony with me?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Craig I <3 you!
> 
> Will you have a Pink Pony with me?


:bitchslap: :kiss:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

:chk:chk:chk:chk:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Craig I <3 you!
> 
> Will you have a Pink Pony with me?


Will your little pink pony's survive the 10 months of snow in the great white north?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Expected Delivery Date: June 27, 2011


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice, cant wait to see the carnage.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Is this an act of aggression from our Northern neighbors? Craig, you may get more than you bargained for - I seem to remember MY country building a WALL across our border to the south. Soon enough we could build one in your direction, too.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Expected Delivery Date: June 27, 2011


I'm confused... Is this the pink pony delivery date?



Rock31 said:


> Craig I <3 you!
> Will you have a Pink Pony with me?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I'm confused... Is this the pink pony delivery date?


I'm sorry if I told you, I'd have to have you assassinated.... ainkiller:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Right... So having the pony in secret. Gotcha.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

did this hit today?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

dahu said:


> did this hit today?


Yes it did....layball:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

boom? WHERE IS IT!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i Guess the Pink Pony is safe


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

PATIENCE... The target will reveal if he so wishes LOL LOL


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Never trust Craig!! I have told you all several times....Mouth is sneaky...the credo of the postal service is the same he goes by...

Great job Craig not letting the CP keep you down!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*HINT *HINT 

It's a "Secret..." :loco:


----------

